

Ask HN: Anyone run a job site? - bradleyjoyce

Way back in 2007 my first ever venture on the web was http://hire-engineers.com, an engineering job board.<p>While I was putting my time and effort into it, it was making a few hundred bucks a month. However, it's been sitting dormant for a long while.<p>All that to say, I'm interested in selling it so if anyone who runs a job board and wants to pick it up, please to get in touch... will also thrown in the domain hiredash.com<p>Thanks!
======
WillyF
In response to the subject, I do.

But the site and domains don't really fit in with what I'm doing. Thanks for
offering this up though.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
thanks for taking a look!

